# Received my Refurb EOS 5D2 from Canon CLP



## tiger82 (Aug 29, 2012)

For $1583 plus tax, I feel like I got a great deal. The camera had 1553 actuations and is very tight with absolutely no scratches. Every accessory is brand new. I'm going to spend a few hours with it today shooting mt 24-70 f/2.8 and learning how to use it. I had a 50D so the controls aren't going to drive me crazy even though I shoot my 7D for sports. I'll have to learn all of the nuances with each lens all over again and looking forward to it. My 200 f/2 can stay attached to my 7D.....


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome congrats, great deal it appears and enjoy.


----------



## csli (Aug 29, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> For $1583 plus tax, I feel like I got a great deal. The camera had 1553 actuations and is very tight with absolutely no scratches. Every accessory is brand new. I'm going to spend a few hours with it today shooting mt 24-70 f/2.8 and learning how to use it. I had a 50D so the controls aren't going to drive me crazy even though I shoot my 7D for sports. I'll have to learn all of the nuances with each lens all over again and looking forward to it. My 200 f/2 can stay attached to my 7D.....



I think it is still a good deal even with only %6 savings off the $1759 price. I just ordered mine yesterday. Enjoy!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 29, 2012)

I lucked out and got mine for $1407 before they cut the discount. It had about 350 shutter actuations, and is a very good camera, possibly better than the one I bought new in 2008. (The sensor has less hot spots).
I sold my original one after 3.5 years and bought a 5D MK III, but did not like the visibility of the AF points in low light, so I returned it.
For the price, its a unbeatable deal.


----------



## papercutMS (Aug 29, 2012)

Congrats. You will definitely love your camera. For me, coming from a crop body, it was a huge jump in IQ and high ISO shooting. And despite what some would lead you to believe, the Mark II still takes breathtaking photos even thought the Mark III version came out. At the price you paid it is a steal.


----------



## davidchang (Aug 30, 2012)

i think im going to pull the trigger as well :O
fingers are getting clicky


----------



## killswitch (Aug 31, 2012)

That is indeed a great deal! How do one qualify for Canon's CLP.


----------



## tron (Aug 31, 2012)

killswitch said:


> That is indeed a great deal! How do one qualify for Canon's CLP.


You have to own a non-working camera I think


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 31, 2012)

It has to be a Canon that is out of warranty.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 2, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> It has to be a Canon that is out of warranty.



I have a couple of DSLRs that are probably out of warranty. Or is it limited to point and shoot only? I dont now what's wrong but I cant seem to be fine the CLP page on Canon USA's website. I know I saw it once, someone posted a link in the forums. Any of you know the link to that page? Would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## canonian (Sep 2, 2012)

killswitch said:


> I have a couple of DSLRs that are probably out of warranty. Or is it limited to point and shoot only? I dont now what's wrong but I cant seem to be fine the CLP page on Canon USA's website. I know I saw it once, someone posted a link in the forums. Any of you know the link to that page? Would really appreciate it. Thanks



Look on Canon's site for their refurbished cameras and if you find something interesting you need to call and find out if (1) it's in actually stock and (2) if it qualifies for the 20% loyalty program discount. Some cameras won't qualify.

Phone # is: 1-866-443-8002

You also pay shipping and tax (if required) on the refurb camera you purchase. Any old Canon camera can be traded in... SLR, point-n-shoot, digital, film..... not sure but I think it needs to be broken. Of course you can always find any old camera and break it if you need to  Or find one in a pawn shop or wherever.


----------



## davidchang (Sep 5, 2012)

its done! i placed my order today!!!!!!   ;D


----------

